# Another adorable pup on Petfinder...



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

THIS COULD BE Copper's brother! I can't believe how much he looks and acts like him....especially the need for tummy rubs! Anyone in Atlanta GA that needs a good companion for their havanese??? Check this guy out...
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15675802


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's a doll. I'm sure he'll be snapped up quickly.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Flynn? He sounds perfect and already housetrained and a quick drive!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm in love with him. What a cutie! I agree. Flynnn, he could be perfect for you.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm *soooooo* glad I don't live anywhere near there. :crazy:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He is just too precious-and almost about to be put down!!! Thank God he was rescued!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

And he's called Farley...how much more could a name suit a face?


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

All I can say is it's a good thing we don't live closer, at least for my husband's sake. 
Excpet I'm banned from petfinder, so I'm not even supposed to be looking!
I was actually looking for a friend....yeah...that's it...for a friend.
I can't help it...I'm a crazy dog lady! :crazy:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

He is a cutie and I love his color. He looks so sweet and I think he will be snapped up soon by someone. I'm so glad someone found him in time.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dale, Cicero and Farley?


----------

